# Suggest a GPU



## kalam_gohab (May 2, 2012)

Guys, Suggest me a GPU for a budget of 15k. I need to play BF3 on ultra settings.

My config:
*MOBO - ASUS M3N78-EM ( onboard GPU 8300GS 512MB)
Proccy - phenomx4 9650 @ 2.3Ghz
Memory - 4GB DDR2 Transcend 800Mhz
HDD - seagate 500GB
Cabby - Frontech cherry.
PSU - Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU *

I am thinking of going with HD7850. How is this card for my above rig? 
Does it bottleneck ma proccy? And will it be good to buy a GTX560ti amp edition for ma config??


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

Your processor needs a litle overclocking, say at 2.8 GHz level to handle a HD 7850 without bottlenecking it. Get a decent CPU cooler like Hyper TX3 (1.2K only) or Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.1K. Your PSU is capable enough to handle HD 7850.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 2, 2012)

Thanx for reply Cilus. 

I am a complete noob at overclocking, any how I will give it a try by ma self. To what percent does ma proccy (phenom 9650) would bottleneck 7850?? And if I overclock ma phenom will it be suffice for next 2 yrs of gaming atleast ??

I stay at Hyderabad,India.Can any one help me out in finding a good retailer for HD 7850 plz.......?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 2, 2012)

And when i compared the Benchmarks between GTX560ti and HD 7850 here. It seems like 560Ti out performs 7850 on FPS. Wont it be a bad option to shellout 2k more for 7850 when compared to GTX 560ti?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2012)

See the Benchmarks of the HD 7850 here -
techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

kalam_gohab said:


> And when i compared the Benchmarks between GTX560ti and HD 7850 here. It seems like 560Ti out performs 7850 on FPS. Wont it be a bad option to shellout 2k more for 7850 when compared to GTX 560ti?



I don't know from where you got that wrong benchmark? Do care to share it with us.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 2, 2012)

Yeah..All Benches I seen HD7850 was 8% to 10% faster than 560Ti. But 560 Ti is almost 15% to 20% cheaper than HD7850 depending upon brand so buying a 560Ti is not a Bad Call at all.
OCed 560Ti = HD7850 Stock Performance


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

The thing is HD 7850 has power consumption lesser than even HD 6850 and it has a very high probability of getting more performance with the upcoming driver updates. Other thing is its 2 GB Vram which is very helpful in current games if you want to use very high AA and AF settings.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 2, 2012)

^This

Plus if you plan on eyefinity setup in future, *2GB HD7850* serves very well for the price


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I don't know from where you got that wrong benchmark? Do care to share it with us.



Sorry....!! I meant to say 560Ti beats 7850 on FPS With BF3...


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 2, 2012)

7850 is a card for me. And by the way till what extent can I OC ma proccy?


----------



## dibya_kol (May 3, 2012)

go for 7850 and at what res do u game ? And search in google, u will get lots of guides how to oc ur cpu. But before oc, u need to know what r u going to do.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

kalam_gohab said:


> 7850 is a card for me. And by the way till what extent can I OC ma proccy?



^^ depends on how well you will be able to manage the cooling - if you can keep the cpu temp below 65c then 2.7-3Ghz should be the limit with the mobo you have.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 3, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> go for 7850 and at what res do u game ? And search in google, u will get lots of guides how to oc ur cpu. But before oc, u need to know what r u going to do.



Thnx for the reply buddy.... The resolution doesnt matter for me, At present I am gaming on 1280x1024 . I'l buy a LED in coming days .



topgear said:


> ^^ depends on how well you will be able to manage the cooling - if you can keep the cpu temp below 65c then 2.7-3Ghz should be the limit with the mobo you have.



As cilus said... I will be going with Hyper TX3. So over all 7850+Hyper TX3 = Rs 17190. 
I will buy the stuff in next week And can u guys suggest me a good retailer in hyderabad who can gimme discount?


----------



## Jripper (May 3, 2012)

@Dude ur comparing FPS on a 560ti at "high" settings with a 7850 running BF3 at "ultra settings"  -_-
And that too at different levels.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 3, 2012)

^^ 
Yea ... !! My fault


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2012)

@KALAM
Buy a CPU cooler as Cilus suggested and get HD 7850 eyes closed

regarding your queries about overclocking, do visit this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/121070-cpu-overclock-list-discussion-thread.html


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 3, 2012)

Thanx piyush....

What i wanna do is download AMDOVERDRIVE and increase the sliders til ma CPU is stable like in this video

What do u guys say abt it? And i cant overclock it manually through bios coz I'm new to this...


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2012)

kalam_gohab said:


> Thanx piyush....
> 
> What i wanna do is download AMDOVERDRIVE and increase the sliders til ma CPU is stable like in this video
> 
> What do u guys say abt it? And i cant overclock it manually through bios coz I'm new to this...



even though you are new to this, OCing via BIOS is kinda easy too
ask your queries in that thread 
we all be glad to help
members are pretty friendly and knowledgeable
just drop a post in that thread regarding your system specs and your aim
and you'll see the difference between that video and posts in that thread 
good luck


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 3, 2012)

Piyush said:


> even though you are new to this, OCing via BIOS is kinda easy too
> ask your queries in that thread
> we all be glad to help
> members are pretty friendly and knowledgeable
> ...



Thnx buddy.... I will buy a cooler next week along with 7850 and then overclock ma CPU... Yea u guys are pros and hats off


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

kalam_gohab said:


> Thnx for the reply buddy.... The resolution doesnt matter for me, At present I am gaming on 1280x1024 . I'l buy a LED in coming days .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you better get the Hyper 212 Evo instead of TX3.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

TP, Actually after checking reviews of 1st gen Phenom series CPUs, I've found out that they are not good overclocker and 300 MHz/400 MHz is the normal limit.
So the 2.3 GHz processor will never cross 3 GHz barrier and that's why I have suggested a cheaper alternative.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

@op, if u game at that resolution, i think u don't need to oc ur cpu right now. When u upadte ur monitor then u need to think about oc.(correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 4, 2012)

Ya... If i feel No lag in BF3 on 1280x1024 without overclocking then no OCing... I wanna be future proof with GPU if i get a chance of buying a new rig in future so that i cant buy a new GPU again...


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Get the HIS HD 7850 for 15.3K Here. 
Theitdepot - HIS Radeon HD7850 Fan 2GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (H785F2G2M)


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 4, 2012)

Seems like sapphire has greater Memory Clock and Gigabyte has greater Core Clock, So which one to buy? And whats the specialty of HIS over the above two cards?
AMD Radeon HD 7850 Launch Recap
I am going to buy it tomorrow.... 

And one more thing, Will the card fit into my cabby? i have forntech cherry cabby


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

^^ Core/Mem Clock can be easily increased using OC utilities and the fans and cooler used  ofn sapphire is better than the other two - so get the Sapphre HD7850.



Cilus said:


> TP, Actually after checking reviews of 1st gen Phenom series CPUs, I've found out that they are not good overclocker and 300 MHz/400 MHz is the normal limit.
> 
> So the 2.3 GHz processor will never cross 3 GHz barrier and that's why I have suggested a cheaper alternative.



Granted first generation of Phenom cpus ain't great OCer and there were TLB issues as well but is TX3 enough to keep the cpu cool when OCed ? this is hwy I'm telling :



> While some have seen 3GHz out of the Phenom 9600 Black Edition, albeit with watercooling, we’re not the only ones to find a brick wall so close to stock speed either. As much as we’d like this Phenom to be the next 65nm Athlon 64 X2 5000+, or our personal favourite – the BE-2350, it just doesn’t seem that way at all.



3Ghz with water Cooling ???

AMD Phenom 9600 Black Edition | bit-tech.net

AMD Phenom X4 9850 Processor Review - B3 Stepping - Overclocking Results - Legit Reviews


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

^^ Then Hyper 212 Evo is the choice.
 But 9850 and 9950 used to be great processors. They are the 1st phenom series with the TLB bug fixed and 1st processors to introduce 2 MB L3 cache which led to the development of Phenom II series and their overclocking potential are also better than the rest of the Phenom I series.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 5, 2012)

Okay... So Sapphire HD 7850 is the GPU and what about CPU cooler? TX3 or 212 Evo?


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2012)

gpu 7850 and 212 EVO CPU cooler


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 5, 2012)

Ok Guys...Thanks for your replies!


----------



## desiJATT (May 5, 2012)

The thing is, If you intend to game at 1080p (which you most probably will after buying that LED) the CPU and GPU will both work in coordination and there will be lesser bottleneck as compared to playing at 1024x768 or something similar. To make it clear, let's take an example - 

Now, you're playing BF3 at 1024x768 at Ultra settings. The GPU (HD7850) is capable of delivering around say 100 FPS. BUT, your CPU is weak as it can't process the requests sent by the GPU to calculate game data needed to provide 100FPS. So, due to bottleneck, you will only receive around say 70 FPS at that resolution.

Now, let's say you're playing BF3 at 1080p at Ultra settings. The GPU can deliver around 45 FPS at that settings. Also, the CPU is good enough to calculate the game data needed to provide 45 FPS at that settings. So you will get full 45 FPS at high resolution as there will be no or negligible bottleneck. 

Even if it bottlenecks the GPU at 1080p, mild overclocking will sure do the job. Go for Hyper 212 Evo as it is slightly better at cooling than it's younger brother TX3 and is only 1k more than TX3. 

Also, get MSI/Sapphire HD7850 2GB card. Forget about GTX560Ti now. 7850 is much better overclocker, runs a lot cooler, is more silent and takes up very less power (in the range of a low/mid end GPUs) and still provides decent performance over GTX560Ti in many games.


----------



## vickybat (May 5, 2012)

Well let me clear some doubts on choosing between 560-ti and 7850. Well its true that a stock 560-ti performs much closer to a stock 7850 and even beats it in some games. The performance difference between these two cards aren't wide and they give a similar gameplay experience with the highest settings at full hd. Technically 7850 is faster but not much. An overclocked 560-ti ( non-reference models) can match a 7850 easily.

But 7850 is an underpowered card in the sense that its clocked much lower. It responds better to clock increments and its performance rises. Besides it consumes far less power than a 560-ti which is an important consideration. Factory clocked models of 7850 are they way to go imo or the stock ones can be overclocked to reach better performance levels than the rivals.

Read hardocp's article on the same *here*.

560-ti is an old gen card now and i think should be neglected if the prices between it and the 7850 are close. Nvidia's answer for the 78xx is still a while away so 7850 and 7870 duo are the clear choices in the upper midrange segment. And off course the 2gb vram is more future proof than 560-ti's 1gb.

So the bottom line is:

The midrange gpu to look for at this point is unquestionably the 7850.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 5, 2012)

Thanx for ur suggestions guys.... Got a Sapphire HD 7850 just now, Will be uploading pics soon...

Pics are too big  And I cant manage cables in that small cabby 

So here I go...

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/9236/dsc01023nc.jpg
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/2654/dsc01024n.jpg
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/1192/dsc01022mh.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ Congrats 

BTW, Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX9V can really take amazing quality snaps but 12.2MB for only 3 pics may be an issue for users browsing from mobile phones - so if possible reduce the image size using some image converting app or put those images into a spoiler tag and you really need to upgrade to a better cabby now.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 6, 2012)

how did u conclude that I am using Cyber shot dsc HX9V???


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 6, 2012)

You can check the image properties which have tags as to which camera was used to take the snaps.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

Exif Tag


----------

